

Cloud66 major service incident — "missing servers" - hopeless
http://status.cloud66.com/

======
hopeless
Full text of their email to customers:

====================================

Today we had a major service incident on our site. As a result of this
incident some of our customers lost their virtual servers.

We are still investigating the cause of the issue and our service will be shut
down until the investigation is over.

Here is what we know: ================

\- There hasn't been any signs of security breach or abnormal activity
anywhere on our systems.

\- All sensitive information is encrypted throughout the system, including
cloud API keys.

\- The affected stacks were across Digital Ocean, AWS and Rackspace.

Here is what we are doing: ===================

\- We are working hard to find the root of the issue, but we need to keep the
systems shut down until we are sure our customers are not exposed.

Here is what you can do to restore your service:
===================================

\- If you are not affected by this issue, you will not be able to redeploy
until the service is restored. We will keep you posted.

\- If you are affected by this issue, we can help you with your latest
deployment Git SHA (if you don't have it), redirecting your traffic from our
DNS.

\- If you are affected and were running on Digital Ocean, they might be able
to restore your server from an automatic pre-destroy snapshot they take.

We are very sorry about this and understand the disruption it has caused to
all of our users, we are working hard to restore the service as soon as
possible.

=============================================

------
hopeless
Summary: Cloud66 is a provisioning service for Ruby on Rails (it installs the
servers, databases etc onto your AWS/Rackspace/DigitalOcean server). It seems
Cloud66 has started destroying some virtual servers without permission.

